# Please HELP - umbilical hernia - colic - cough...



## sphinx (Mar 13, 2003)

I'm here with earplugs sitting on the balance ball with my screaming, hoarse 2 month old boy in the wrap on my chest. It's 1:30am & he's been crying since 8pm with a few breaks to sleep restlessly, and even one to coo and smile. Well. he's been crying for 5 weeks, really, but the past few days have been brutal.

If someone could help me identify what the )@*# is going on, i'd be SO thankful.

- Started off with "regular" colic at around 2 weeks old (just an hour or so at night/morning). Nursing every hour in the day (but sleeping all night 9pm to morning with one wake-up to nurse). Incredible gas. He has explosions that are like a 250 lb man's. Seriously, and they NEVER stop.

- Took ds to ER at 4 weeks because his umbilical hernia was looking purple. Docs did an ultrasound, said it was okay and that, incidentally, he seemed to have the virulent stomach flu that was going around. That accounted for the new cough and stuffy nose, which has stayed with us until now. Nursing was now nicely paced out over 2-4 hour intervals & he was still sleeping well at night.

- Vomiting after every nursing session was the new feature a week later, including sometimes through the nose and a lot of partially digested milk, plus some froth around the mouth. Went to doc, who said all babies have GERD to some degree, he was still gaining weight just fine ... she prescribed special homeopathics to be ordered from France. It's been 3 weeks and i'm still waiting. The holidays seem to paralyze everyone in Europe. I've been buying various homeopathics on my own trying to tend to each of the symptoms as they appear most necessary.

- The flu thing sort of got a little better but then the past few days he's been farting like a lion, wants to nurse ALLLLL day because his throat obviously hurts (but is popping on and off b/c of pain) and is awakened continuously by various problems. He is definitely sleep deprived though today he slept nicely most of the day in the wrap - only to come back and haunt me tonight. His cough has become a hack, as if he can't exhale -- as if he's been smoking cigars. Basically, after nightfall, if he's awake he is completely distraught, shaking and screaming.

The umbilical hernia is what's been bothering me. The docs of course said it doesn't hurt the baby. But my MIL had it as an adult and said it is a fierce burning pain like heartburn. I try to hold the navel in when he's coughing and crying and sometimes it seems to help. I tried taping it but the tape made his skin too raw.

anyway, if you've read this far thank you - any ideas what this could all be?


----------



## Chanley (Nov 19, 2001)

ASAP cut the dairy out of your diet. I would also cut soy, wheat and eggs. Take them out for at least two weeks. BE VERY CAREFUL! No dairy at all , this includes casien, casienate whey etc... read lables and be vigilant. I would bet your money that this will help your poor baby.

My daughter reacted very badly and this is what helped. She was like a new baby. I finally felt like life was possible after I cut the allergens out of my diet. THis does not mean it is permanent, just for now.

I used to sit and hold her, both of us crying and me thinking that I was going to wind up in teh looney bin.

Ohh and take a hot bath for yourself! Be sure to stoke your own fires so you dont burn out.


----------



## sphinx (Mar 13, 2003)

thank you - it's 3am & he's still crying. i cant even get in bed b/c 5 yo dd is in there. i am trying to cut out the milk but it's been so hard, i jusr mess up with ne little thing & i'm screwed again. Soy is a huge part of my diet (i suspect it's a problem too for sure)- i'm a vegetarian. My dd had it bad too but the dietary changes never showed much change - but it was never as bad as this.


----------



## Chanley (Nov 19, 2001)

Try getting your protien needs from other places.

Could you go towards more beans and rice?

I had to relearn to eat meat with my dd, she has celiacs and a host of other food probs. I know how hard this can be.

Try almond milk. It rocks! You will need your protien so be sure to eat lots of bean dips and put some good oils like flax in them. figs are high in calcium.

If you need any ideas on food, let me know. Coconut milk ROCKS for places you would use cream.

Trust me, what is happening in his gut right now is about 100 times worse than the screaming and every time you eat foods that may be problematic, you are causing an immune system response that is harming his intestinal lining.


----------



## sphinx (Mar 13, 2003)

Well, it's 10am now, He screamed until 7 am (dh was working all night so I had to do this alone), I got to sleep until 9 and now we are getting ready to take him to the hospital. In theory, I don't mind going back to vegan - I have been off & on many times over the years. But it is so much harder to cook vegan for a cheese- and tofu- loving family. Where I live there are no good substitute cheeses, as for milk, I drink oat milk from a powder. I have seen rice milk but not almond milk and since we're broke these days we already are eating tons of rice & beans. These of course cause plenty of gas on their own! I cannot & will not eat meat - I haven't since I was a child. But as of today I'm off the dairy. In 2 weeks I'll let go of the soy, if things have not changed. Thanks for your help!!!


----------



## SEEPAE (Feb 18, 2004)

you dont have to cut it out of your families diet, just yours. be strong!
Soy gave DS really bad gas and I was already allergic to milk and avoiding it, yet I always cooked with it, I just didnt eat the foods with milk in them


----------



## sphinx (Mar 13, 2003)

my son has *pneumonia!* We just got back from the hospital. I am so upset to have to put him on antibiotics, they want to hositalize him if he;s not showing progress by monday... what a nightmare. I'm still going vegan tho, i'm sure it will help the healing. thank you for your help!!!


----------

